# Κτίστε ή αγανακτήστε;



## nickel (Jun 8, 2011)

Σκέφτηκα ότι θα πρέπει να αυτονομήσουμε τους «Αγανακτισμένους». 

Κάποια λίγα πράγματα έχουν γραφτεί ως τώρα στα παρακάτω νήματα:
αγανακτημένος - αγανακτισμένος
Η διφορούμενη εικόνα του "Αγανακτισμένου" πολίτη
Τα της κρίσης (από #827)

Ελπίζω να μην ενοχλεί το λογοπαίγνιο του τίτλου.

Προσθέτω το βιντεάκι του Δημήτρη Σαββαΐδη («φτιαγμένο σε συνεργασία με τους Ελεύθερους Πολίτες του Λευκού Πύργου Θεσσαλονίκης»). Σε μεγάλο μέρος του είναι το ίδιο με τη _Χρεοκρατία_. Περιλαμβάνει επίσης αποσπάσματα από συνεντεύξεις του Γιανναρά και του Μαρκεζίνη, από το «Κουτί της Πανδώρας» (για την Τράπεζα της Ελλάδας), από ταινίες του Θανάση Βέγγου... και καλή μουσική.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2011)

Διαβάστε το ολόκληρο στην Καθημερινή:

*Από τις γροθιές στις μούντζες*
Του Χαρίδημου Κ. Τσούκα*

[...]

Ο πραγματιστικός κομφορμισμός μου δεν σημαίνει ότι έχω χάσει απαραίτητα την ηθική φωνή μου. Το αντίθετο. Επειδή έχω βιώσει την αναξιοπρέπεια, ξέρω τι σημαίνει ταπείνωση. Το ότι, ιστορικά, είμαι μέρος τους «συστήματος», δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχω λόγους να είμαι θυμωμένος μαζί του. Στρεφόμενος κατά του «συστήματος», μέμφομαι εμμέσως και τον εαυτό μου, κάνω μια κίνηση να υπερβώ τη μέχρι τώρα συμβιβασμένη ύπαρξή μου. Η διαμαρτυρία μου -έστω άναρθρη και καρναβαλική- είναι μια δημόσια προσπάθειά μου να ανακτήσω, από κοινού με τους άλλους, την ηθική υπόσταση που παραμέλησα στην τριβή τα ζωής. Ξαναγίνομαι εν δυνάμει έλλογο υποκείμενο, όχι απλός διεκπεραιωτής βιοτικών αναγκών.

Ο θυμός μου εναντίον των φαύλων πολιτικάντηδων είναι ένας τρόπος εμπλοκής μου με τον κόσμο. Η αθλιότητα της χώρας με κάνει να είμαι οργισμένος με αυτούς που δεν υπεράσπισαν το δημόσιο συμφέρον ως όφειλαν. Ο Αριστοτέλης μου θυμίζει ότι υπάρχουν στιγμές που είναι ανόητο να μην είσαι θυμωμένος, όχι μόνον γιατί το απαιτεί η κατάσταση στην οποία έχεις περιέλθει, αλλά και γιατί διαφορετικά απαξιώνεις τον εαυτό σου ως έλλογο ον. Ο θυμός μου μπορεί να στρέφεται κατά άλλων, αλλά στην ουσία μετασχηματίζει εμένα τον ίδιο: τον τρόπο που βλέπω τον κόσμο. Εκφράζοντας την οργή μου συνειδητοποιώ τι βαθιά με ενοχλεί και ξαναβρίσκω την αξιοπρέπειά μου· ενισχύω την ικανότητά μου να είμαι ένας δρων πολίτης.

Το σημαντικό στις συγκεντρώσεις των «Αγανακτισμένων» δεν είναι τα όποια αφελή συνθήματα ή οι γηπεδικές κραυγές, αλλά η ίδια η ύπαρξή τους, η οποία μεταβάλλει συνειδήσεις και συνιστά ένα καινοφανές πολιτικό γεγονός. Όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι το δράμα που ζούμε είναι στον πυρήνα του βαθιά αξιακό-πολιτικό. Η πολιτική σταθερότητα και διεύθυνση που απεγνωσμένα χρειάζεται η χώρα δεν θα επιτευχθεί όσο οι όποιες νεωτερικές δυνάμεις του πολιτικού συστήματος δεν «διαλεχθούν» με τη λαϊκή οργή· όσο δεν βρουν τρόπο να τη μορφοποιήσουν πολιτικά και να τη μεταβολίσουν σε νέα πρόσωπα, θεσμούς και αξίες.

Ακόμα κι αν η διαμαρτυρία των «Αγανακτισμένων» φαίνεται αντικοινοβουλευτική, στον πυρήνα της δεν είναι. Το σύνθημα να «να καεί το μπ... η Βουλή» δεν στρέφεται τόσο κατά της Βουλής ως θεσμού, όσο κατά αυτών που κυρίαρχα ενσαρκώνουν-συμβολίζουν εδώ και χρόνια τον θεσμό. Οσο η Βουλή στη συνείδησή μας ταυτίζεται με τον Σιούφα και τον Πετσάλνικο, τον Χατζηγάκη και τον Τσοχατζόπουλο, τον Βουλγαράκη και τον Τσουκάτο, τόσο θα δυσκολευόμαστε να τη δούμε διαφορετικά. Το σημαντικό είναι να δούμε ολόκληρο τον κύκλο: το πλήθος μουντζώνει σήμερα αυτούς που απαξίωσαν τον θεσμό χθες. Από αυτό τον φαύλο κύκλο πρέπει να βγούμε.

* Ο κ. Χ. Κ. Τσούκας ([email protected]) είναι καθηγητής στα πανεπιστήμια Κύπρου και Warwick.​


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2011)

Η καλή νοικοκυρά είναι δούλα και κυρά.

«Σκούπα» στο Σύνταγμα ζητάει η Ντόρα Μπακογιάννη

Επέμβαση της αστυνομίας στην πλατεία Συντάγματος ζήτησε η πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατικής Συμμαχίας, Ντόρα Μπακογιάννη, υποστηρίζοντας ότι εκεί δεν υπάρχουν πια «αγανακτισμένοι», αλλά «άνθρωποι οι οποίοι δημιουργούν πρόβλημα».
Αμέσως μετά τη συνάντησή της με αντιπροσωπεία της Ένωσης Ξενοδόχων Αττικής, δήλωσε ότι οι δημοτικοί αστυνομικοί, η ΕΛ.ΑΣ. και οι εργαζόμενοι στην καθαριότητα του δήμου Αθηναίων, έχουν τη δυνατότητα μέσα σε μία ώρα να αλλάξουν την εικόνα της πλατείας, εκτιμώντας ότι αυτό το οποίο υπάρχει στην πλατεία Συντάγματος είναι "η πλήρης ανομία".​
Ευτυχώς που δεν έγινε κυρά. Ανατριχιάζω όταν τη σκέφτομαι υπουργό αγάπης.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω τι να πω γι’ αυτή την κατάσταση, ποιο είναι το ισοζύγιό της, άμα βάλει κανείς θετικά και αρνητικά στη ζυγαριά. Καλό είναι να ασκούμαστε σε νέους τρόπους έκφρασης των φρονημάτων μας, καλή είναι η εκτόνωση, καλό είναι να δείχνουμε προς τα έξω ότι δεν χειροκροτούν όλοι τα μέτρα. Κακό είναι να στήνουμε ένα τσιγγαναριό στο κέντρο της πρωτεύουσας εν μέσω τουριστικής σεζόν. Και πολύ κακή είναι αυτή η αλαζονεία, που δεν χαρακτηρίζει μόνο τα μεγάλα μας κόμματα, αλλά και τα κομματίδια και τώρα και τους αμεσοδημοκράτες. Διαβάζω στις ανακοινώσεις τους εδώ, να γράφουν προς τον δήμαρχο της Αθήνας:

Σας θυμίζουμε ότι οι δημόσιοι χώροι του δήμου ανήκουν στους δημότες (δηλ. δημότες = καταληψίες)
αρνούμαστε υπακοή σε αντισυνταγματικούς και άδικους νόμους και μνημόνια 
Ακολουθεί μια ντουζίνα «Δεν είπατε», «Δεν κάνατε» — ξεχάσανε να πούνε του Καμίνη ότι δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκε στους Αμερικανούς για αυτά που έκαναν στους μαύρους
Εμείς πάντως δεν είμαστε απλώς οι «αγανακτισμένοι» που παρουσιάζουν τα ΜΜΕ, είμαστε ενεργοί πολίτες αποφασισμένοι να αγωνιστούμε με κάθε τρόπο που θα αποφασίσουμε όλοι μαζί, μέσα από τις λαϊκές μας συνελεύσεις, μέχρι να φύγουν όλοι όσοι μας έφεραν εδώ, κυβέρνηση, τρόικα, μνημόνια και μεσοπρόθεσμα, τράπεζες και οι εντεταλμένοι τους κ.λπ., μέχρι να πάρουμε πίσω τις ζωές μας, και να εγκαταστήσουμε πραγματική δημοκρατία με σχέσεις ισότητας, δικαιοσύνης για αξιοπρέπειας.
Ε, τι να πει κανείς — έκανε κι η μύγα κώλο κι έχεσε τον κόσμο όλο!


----------

